# Need 2-4 flavour "Shake And Vape" Recipe



## Jebula999

Hey Guys and Gals,

I have been doing DIY for around a year or two, but mainly focused on desserts/custards/creamy recipes.

They are good, but take long to steep and sometimes require quite a few flavours that go into it.


Now days i have moved out from the mother's nest and into my own place i call home with my better half. So budget and spending is super tight, i can no longer purchase 10 flavours to make a complex recipe and only use 1ml from a 10ml bottle.

What i am looking for is a half decent, 2 - 4 flavour Shake and Vape type juice, where there is minimal left over flavour concentrates.

Now i know there will be left over, i'm not trying to negate that, i just don't want to use 0.1-2ml of a 10ml bottle. It's money i can't really afford to throw at a juice right now.


Flavour profile wise, anything is good, desert or fruity, sweet or sour, anything really besides coffee and tobacco.


If any of you have some good idea's i would love to hear them, I am hoping to order the DIY goodies from BLCK Vapour and to order them this afternoon.


Can't wait to read the responses,
Jeb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Have you had a look at this thread?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jebula999

Andre said:


> Have you had a look at this thread?


I read through a page or two. Still currently going through it.

Thank you for pointing it out though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Some of my favourite 2-4 flavour juices:

Simply Rollin'
Coffee Cake
Farley's Gnarly
Frozen Strawberry Dragon
In a Godda Da Vida
Kiwi Cheesecake
Dulce de Leche 
Nilssons's Demise
Plum Brulee, and from that Rhubarb Brulee and Creme de Orange
Pecan Custard
Prickly Pear
Real Lemonade

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

What I would suggest is look through some of the threads like the one @Andre suggested above, then look at juices which have similar ingredients and buy concentrates for those. So if recipe A calls for, for example, 2ml of Blueberry Extra, but recipe B calls for 6ml Blueberry extra, then you can make recipe A twice and recipe B once with a 10ml bottle. So August will then be a Blueberry kinda month. Then September you can look for similar custard recipes, etc. etc. 

Then also look where you can interchange ingredients. E.g. CAP Sweet Cream vs. TFA Sweet Cream (easy) or if something calls for TFA Vanilla Swirl you can use TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (not the exact same profile, but the major base is vanilla, so you will almost get the same). So again, if recipe A calls for Vanilla Swirl, but recipe B calls for VBIC, then just get VBIC as it is a much more commonly use flavour which you can reuse on many recipes. Other examples (note, there are definite differences in the flavours but on a budget one can overlook that):
Blueberry wild TFA = Blueberry Extra TFA = Blueberry CLY = Blueberry ZAC
Butterscotch FW = Butterscotch Ripple FW = Butterscotch CLY = Butterscotch Candy ZAC
Cookie FA = Biscuit INW = Shortcake CLY = ShortcakeZAC
Caramel FA = Dulce de Leche TFA = Caramel CLY = Caramel ZAC
I think you get the idea here. 

Lastly I would say is look at some of the South African flavour manufacturers as their pricing is also very competitive. I am thinking along the lines of Clyrolinx (@Geoff) or ZA Concentrates (@AndreH). They have some really good flavours at good prices and their flavours are quite strong as well, same as FlavorArt, thus you use less and the concentrate will last longer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Great great flavour. i normally drop down the custard to 5% so i can make 2 bottles off 1 custard. Also sub the Custard with Vanilla Bean Ice cream at 4-5%% . This gives a great second flavour to make

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Kalashnikov said:


> View attachment 102175
> 
> 
> Great great flavour. i normally drop down the custard to 5% so i can make 2 bottles off 1 custard. Also sub the Custard with Vanilla Bean Ice cream at 4-5%% . This gives a great second flavour to make


10% custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

aktorsyl said:


> 10% custard


lol yup i tried it with 5 and 10%. the custard note difference is really not worth the 10% other than that amazing juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP

You can try my Strawberry and Cream Recipe.

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/56068#the_juice_by_drstore

It's four flavours if you take out the sweetener. its Shake and Vape and only gets better as it ages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

ivc_mixer said:


> What I would suggest is look through some of the threads like the one @Andre suggested above, then look at juices which have similar ingredients and buy concentrates for those. So if recipe A calls for, for example, 2ml of Blueberry Extra, but recipe B calls for 6ml Blueberry extra, then you can make recipe A twice and recipe B once with a 10ml bottle. So August will then be a Blueberry kinda month. Then September you can look for similar custard recipes, etc. etc.
> 
> Then also look where you can interchange ingredients. E.g. CAP Sweet Cream vs. TFA Sweet Cream (easy) or if something calls for TFA Vanilla Swirl you can use TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (not the exact same profile, but the major base is vanilla, so you will almost get the same). So again, if recipe A calls for Vanilla Swirl, but recipe B calls for VBIC, then just get VBIC as it is a much more commonly use flavour which you can reuse on many recipes. Other examples (note, there are definite differences in the flavours but on a budget one can overlook that):
> Blueberry wild TFA = Blueberry Extra TFA = Blueberry CLY = Blueberry ZAC
> Butterscotch FW = Butterscotch Ripple FW = Butterscotch CLY = Butterscotch Candy ZAC
> Cookie FA = Biscuit INW = Shortcake CLY = ShortcakeZAC
> Caramel FA = Dulce de Leche TFA = Caramel CLY = Caramel ZAC
> I think you get the idea here.
> 
> Lastly I would say is look at some of the South African flavour manufacturers as their pricing is also very competitive. I am thinking along the lines of Clyrolinx (@Geoff) or ZA Concentrates (@AndreH). They have some really good flavours at good prices and their flavours are quite strong as well, same as FlavorArt, thus you use less and the concentrate will last longer.



Some good advice, Also with Clyrolinx there is quite a few that you only need to use the one concentrate usually at around 3% so real value for money

Reactions: Like 1


----------

